# Rita Ora falls in love with Australia



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

The British singing sensation Rita Ora has declared that her ongoing tour of Australia has allowed her to see the country in a very different light and she has fallen in love with the culture and way of life. The 22-year-old British singer is one of the hottest sensations in the music charts but it [...]

Click to read the full news article: Rita Ora falls in love with Australia...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

